# Dill's BF Elfin Magic's baby girl :)



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Another Surprise delivery!!

I went out to feed this morning and saw a little chamoisee kid in the aisle outside of the kidding stall. 
I thought "huh!! How the heck did Isolde's little boy escape the kidding stall???" Picked up pretty baby thinking "I didn't think you had moonspots!! Your covered in the in the sunlight how cool! Your new mommy will be thrilled!" 
Put baby in with Isolde (who sniffed baby then looked at me like what the heck do I do with THAT?) and went to check on Angelica & Magic. 
Hi Angelica no babies huh? 
"Hey Magic! Wait.... why are you bloody?! Oh no! WHERE IS YOUR BABY?!"
Frantically searched the barn and kidding stalls... no baby... seriously I'm THAT stupid.
Took at least 2 minutes for me to clue in that the "ESCAPED baby" had ESCAPED from Magic's uterus!! 
Looked into Isolde's kidding stall and saw HER baby in his little crate and "escapee" wandering around looking for mommy. 
Grabbed up baby, checked... IT'S A DOE!!!
Needless to say I was very happy. Magic's darling girl is healthy and a hearty nurser. Magic wasn't even mad I tried to give her baby away! Just sniffed the die and talked her back to the teat and happily chewed cud while little girl nursed. 
Anyway! Here are a couple quick Pictures! She's a chamoisee with a red tint a white poll and tons of grey moonspots! She Does have hair swirls so she is the first of 6 Leonidas babies to be horned.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

she's so cute, congrats. Love her little moon spots.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh your story cracked me up too funny. Doeling is beautiful..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww she is so cute! I love the brown babies! So precious


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How CUTE! I just wanna kiss her lil' nose


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats Tara!! She is very cute and the story was great!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She may have been the cause of all the drama this morning but she has been a total doll all day. I love her little face- just like Magic's


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

When are author's first kids due?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Twist and Fimi are bred to Arthur and due in 30 days  love that birth tracker app!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome!! So exciting!
Jerry's first babies will be here in about two and a half months! Arthur beat him to it lol


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Only cause we don't get "real" winters here ;-)


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great story!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Rowena (now Amaree- Latin for love at the request of her buyer) is Sale Pending!


----------

